# Vitus 14 und Early Rider 16 optimieren



## gotwake (6. November 2019)

Hallo Papas,
Habe für meine 2 kleinen die ersten Räder besorgt und möchte diese (die Räder) gerne sinnvoll optimieren.
Kinder sind erst 2,5 und 0,5, es ist also noch Zeit vorhanden bis zum Frühjahr auf jeden Fall.

Also die 2 Räder sind da.  Beim Vitus 14 sind die Achsen massiv, das scheint die erste Maßnahme zu werden. 
Falls Vorbau und Lenker sich lohnen würde ich die dann auch später am Early Rider nutzen können/wollen.

Naja vielleicht habt ihr ne Idee was sinnvoll erscheint.

p.s. wohnen im Allgäu sehr hügelig, und es sind eher Schotterwege ums Ort.


----------



## gotwake (6. November 2019)

Kurz später schon festgestellt dass es nicht einfach ist die Vollachsen los zu werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (7. November 2019)

Hi, nur ne vielleicht blöde Frage vorab: hast Du die beiden Räder mal nebeneinander gestellt, rein von den Bildern her kommts mir so vor das die Sitzposition (Lenkerhöhe, Sattelhöhe, Tretlager) am Vitus auch nicht kleiner als beim Early Rider ist, laut meiner schnellen Recherche im Internet ist das Vitus sogar schwerer als das Early Rider, so dass sich wahrscheinlich gar kein wirklicher Grund ergibt überhaupt das Vitus zu verwenden.

Was waren denn Deine Gründe die beiden Bikes zu kaufen?


----------



## joglo (7. November 2019)

Edit,
Vitus 14 ab ca. 98cm Körpergröße bzw 40cm Beininnenlänge und Early Rider 16 ab 105cm bzw. 45cm.
Überstandshöhe beim Rahmen ist das Vitus bestimmt auch etwas niedriger






						VTUS 14 Zoll Kinderfahrrad - ab 98cm Körpergröße | Kinderfahrradfinder
					

Das kleinste VITUS sieht einem Islabikes schon sehr ähnlich. Aber Unterschiede zu Mitbewerbern zeigen sich doch auf den ersten Blick in die Eckdaten. Das Vitus




					www.kinderfahrradfinder.de
				









						Early Rider - U16
					

Early Rider - U16 Details




					www.kinderfahrradfinder.de
				




damit ist das Vitus ein kleines Stückchen, wenige Monate eher zu fahren.
Trotzdem, groß wird der Unterschied nicht sein, aber ich kenne das wir hatten bei einem Kind auch noch für ein paar Monate was kleineres als ein übliches 16er gebraucht.


----------



## gotwake (7. November 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> Was waren denn Deine Gründe die beiden Bikes zu kaufen?



-> meine Jungs sollen immer ein gutes/passendes Rad haben!

das 14er gab es vor über einem Jahr sehr günstig bei wiggle.co.uk, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 
Das 16er gab es jetzt erst im Wintersale bei rabe bikes.  

es sind schon einige cm Sattelhöhenunterschied, denke 6 Monate früher kann ein Kind mit dem 14er klarkommen, also natürlich eher Luxus noch ein kleines Rad zu haben als eine Notwendigkeit.
Da er aber mit dem 12 Zoll Laufrad so gut zurechtkommt ist die Hoffnung dass er sehr bald Spaß mit dem 14er haben wird.


----------



## joglo (7. November 2019)

Hier 





						Nabe mit Gewindeachse auf Schnellspanner umbauen
					

Hallo, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Mein Sohn hat ein Cube Race 200. Die Vorderradnabe ist von Quando und hat eine Gewindeachse. Diese möchte ich gerne auf 9x100 Schnellspanner umbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob das ohne Probleme machbar ist? Gruss Daniel




					www.mtb-news.de
				




hatte jemand den gleichen Wunsche eine Vollachse mit einem Schnellspanner zu ersetzen


----------



## zr0wrk (7. November 2019)

Meinen T16-Umbau hast du schon gesehen? Vielleicht hilft dir das ja an der einen oder anderen Stelle bei deinem Projekt.


----------



## gotwake (7. November 2019)

ja das hab ich gesehen, wahnsinnig gut - traue ich mir aber nicht zu!

ich suche eher nach den ...drei? vernünfigsten Maßnahmen mit denen man verhältnismäßig am meisten verbessern kann.

Felgenbremsen will ich bei denen Rädern nicht ersetzen.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. November 2019)

Einfach zu machen und relativ günstig sind Anbauteile, also Steuersatz, Lenker, Vorbau, Sattelklemme. Das war bei unserem alles überrascheind schwer. Die Hälfte der Speichen zu entfernen kostet gar nichts, macht das Rad aber auch noch mal leichter. Mit Schraubentuning geht auch noch was, aber da verungünstigt sich das Verhältnis Gramm zu Euro relativ schnell.


----------



## vorw-nach-weit (22. November 2019)

Habe im Sommer ein älteres Vitus 14 gebraucht gekauft. Habe eigentlich nur an der Ergonomie optimiert. Kürzere Vorbau (32mm) und nen höheren Lenker (70mm Riser). Der originale Vorbau war übrigens aus Stahl, da gabs auf jeden Fall Optimierungsbedarf. Das würde ich mal überprüfen, ob das bei den aktuellen Modellen immer noch so ist. 
Anbei mal Fotos vorher und nachher.


----------



## gotwake (2. Februar 2020)

update... der kleine fährt jetzt tatsächlich mit 89cm Größe sicher seine Runden mit dem Vitus.
wenig Schnee hat auch Vorteile!
Einige Teile sind eingetrudelt, werde berichten wenn sich was tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vorw-nach-weit (26. Dezember 2020)

Hi gotwake, 
Hattest Du am Vitus noch Optimierungen vorgenommen? 

Da unser Vitus 14 nun an das zweite Kind weitergegeben wird, wollte ich einige Teile erneuern. 
Was mich von Anfang an gestört hat, waren die verbauten Tektro JL510 Bremshebel. Die wurden jetzt durch JL352 ersetzt und sollten jetzt besser passen. 
Wir hatten das Rad gebraucht gekauft und das Freilaufritzel lief da schon nicht schön. Mittlerweile ist es noch schwergängiger. In der Not hab ich es schon mit WD40 versucht, was aber wie zu erwarten nur kurzfristig Hilfe gebraucht hat. Also neues Freilaufritzel. 

1.) Wie bekomme ich es ab? Ich hatte diesen Abzieher geholt, in der Hoffnung, dass eine Größe passen würde:





						Sturmey Archer TLSF2 Abzieher für Singlespeed/BMX Freiläufe | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				



Leider rutscht der Abzieher durch und das Ritzel bewegt sich nicht. 
Wäre dieser Abzieher die bessere Wahl? 





						Cyclus Abzieher für BMX Freiläufe mit 31mm Gewinde -klein- | CNC - Online Shop - Christoph Nies Cycles
					

CNC-Bike ist ein Shop für Fahrradteile und Fahrradzubehör, komplette Fahrräder, Mountainbikes, E-Bikes zu günstigen Preisen




					www.cnc-bike.de
				




2.) Was für ein neues Ritzel brauche ich? Montiert ist ein 14 Zahn von Long Yih. Sind die Gewinde irgendwie genormt? Bei Ritzeln unter 16 Zähne scheint es ja ein kleines Gewinde zu geben. Ist das immer das gleiche? 

3.) Habt ihr eine Empfehlung bzgl. Freilaufritzel bzw Marken? 

Alternativ könnte ich mir auf vorstellen, gleich in einen neuen, leichteren Laufradsatz zu investieren. Leider habe ich bisher keinen 14Zoll für 100/110mn Einbaubreite gefunden. Hat jemand eine Quelle?


----------

